# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Nie zur Vorsorge - mein Mann hat den Krebs seit ca. 10 Jahren...

## zimi03

Ich habe gerade mein "Profil" fertiggestellt und den Krankheitsverlauf meines Mannes hier ausführlich niedergeschrieben. Mein Mann selbst verdrängt den Krebs total. Er hinterfragt nichts und sagt bei jedem Arztbesuch, es gehe ihm gut oder "angemessen". Er hat seit November letzten Jahres Pflegestufe 1 und ist zu 100% schwerbehindert - unbefristet -.  Seit Juli 2012 bis jetzt hat er ca. 20 kg abgenommen. Gegen seine Schmerzen bedingt durch Knochenmetastasen im gesamten Stammskelett, insbesondere in der linken Hüfte, bekommt er Tramal retard 1-1-1 und 2mal  40 Tropfen Novaminsulfin. Er denkt, dass er mit seiner "Hormonbehandlung" alt werden kann (die behandelnden Ärzte entsprechen meinem Wunsch und klären ihn nicht auf, er würde es nicht verkraften!!!) Nun bekommt er seit 23.01.13 ZYTIGA, da Firmagon bereits nach 2 Monaten nicht mehr wirkte. Bei ZYTIGA profitiert mein Mann von der Neuzulassung 11.01.13!!!). Vor diesem Termin musste erst eine Chemotherapie angewendet werden. Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie lange ZYTIGA wirkt, die nächste PSA Überprüfung ist am 11.03.2013 bei Prof. Dr. Kurt Miller (Charité Berlin, Campus Benjamin Fränklin). Bisher hat mein Mann keinerlei Nebenwirkungen (Hitzewallungen nur in den ersten paar Tagen). Ich werde berichten, wie es weiter geht und bin für einen diesbezüglichen Gedankenaustausch dankbar. Mein Hauptproblem ist.....was kommt nach ZYTIGA....Chemotherapie??? Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit, Christa

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Christa,

die von Dir im Profil eingestellten aufschlußreichen Daten erzeugen beim Lesen nicht nur Unbehagen sondern auch ein Gefühl der Hilflosigkeit. Du hast entschieden, Deinen Mann nicht wirklich einzuweihen, was die akute Situation anbetrifft. In diesem besonderen Falle könnte es sogar hilfreich sein.




> Mein Hauptproblem ist.....was kommt nach ZYTIGA....Chemotherapie???


Mangels hilfreicher eigener Hinweise bitte ich Dich doch einmal *hier* zu lesen. Alles gute für Deinen Mann.

Gruß Harald

----------


## zimi03

Hallo Harald,
danke für die Nachricht. Ich kann sehr gut nach vollziehen, dass meine Entscheidung, meinen Mann über seinen akuten Krankheitszustand nicht vollständig aufzuklären, für fremde Betrachter unverständlich wirkt. Ich habe dass mit meinen 3 erwachsenen Kindern abgesprochen. Zum besseren Verständnis will ich "Mein Profil", das "offiziell" mit der HerzOP am 19.07.2012 beginnt, hier erweitern: Mein Mann war Jahrzehnte langer Alkoholiker (jetzt bitte nicht die Anmerkung: Warum haben du und deine Kinder dagegen nichts unternommen?!). Er fühlte sich immer "stark wie ein Bär", ging nie zum Arzt und fehlte auch nie in seiner beruflichen Position (40 Jahre lang Beamter in leitender Position). Er trank nur zu Hause, am liebsten "heimlich" alleine in seinem Hobbyraum im Keller. Im Sommer 2008 eskalierte seine berufliche Situation, "Herr Fischer könne Sinnzusammenhänge nicht mehr richtig erfassen". Um einer amtsärztlichen Vorführung und Überprüfung seiner Dienstfähigkeit zu entgehen, begab er sich in psychiatrische Behandlung, wenig später verbrachte er auch mehrere Tage im Schlaflabor eines führenden Berliner Krankenhauses. All diese Untersuchungen und noch viele mehr, darunter auch eine 6wöchentliche Entziehungskur in der Oberbergklinik haben ergeben, dass bei meinem Mann sehr, sehr viele Gehirnzellen abgestorben sind. Man kann sich mit ihm zwar über Belanglosigkeiten, wie Sport oder ähnliches unterhalten, aber wie gesagt, Sinnzusammenhänge bekommt mein Mann nicht mit. Er klammert sich wie ein kleines Kind an mich und sagt immer wieder "es wird doch alles gut, oder". Was würde es jetzt bringen, ihn mit der Aussichtslosigkeit seiner Situation zu konfrontieren, die er medizinisch gesehen (die Aphasie bei seiner HerzOP hat seinen neurologischen Zustand weiter verschlechtert) gar nicht verstehen   k a n n. Solange er zu Hause ist, "seine" Hormonpräparate bekommt (Dank ZYTIGA, Beginn 23.1.13 konnte ich Tramal retard weiter reduzieren, sein Gewicht ist konstant, er verspürt keine oder wenig Nebenwirkungen), ist sein  Leben für "ihn" lebenswert. Ich habe mir schon lange abgewöhnt in Wochen, Monaten oder Jahren zu denken, sondern nur, was heute und morgen ist. Abschließend möchte ich noch anmerken, dass ich selbst lange in psychotherapeutischer Behandlung war und Mitglied einer Selbshilfegruppe für Angehörige Alkoholkranker bin.

Gruß aus Berlin, Christa

----------


## zimi03

Hallo Harald,

Entschuldigung, dass ich in Deinem Beitrag deine Anmerkung: "In diesem besonderen Fall könnte es sogar hilfreich sein", überlesen bzw. im Überfliegen anfangs falsch interpretiert habe! Die "alkoholische Vorgeschichte" meines Mannes wollte ich hier eigentlich nicht thematisieren. Aber, was soll's, sie gehört ja eigentlich ins Profil.

Nochmals Grüsse, Christa

----------


## silver dollar

MoinChrista                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                


> Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie lange ZYTIGA wirkt, die nächste PSA Überprüfung ist am 11.03.2013 bei Prof. Dr. Kurt Miller (Charité Berlin, Campus Benjamin Fränklin). Bisher hat mein Mann keinerlei Nebenwirkungen (Hitzewallungen nur in den ersten paar Tagen). Ich werde berichten, wie es weiter geht und bin für einen diesbezüglichen Gedankenaustausch dankbar. Mein Hauptproblem ist.....was kommt nach ZYTIGA....Chemotherapie??? Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit, Christa


nach Zytiga verbleiben Enzalutamid derzeit im Zulassungsverfahren Härtefallprogramm läuft bedeutet aber nach Chemo, verbleiben Docetaxel und Cabazitaxel beides Chemo  sowie Alpharain etc. Ansätze zur Behandlung von Metatstasen etc. Zur Wirksamkeitsdauer Zytiga fehlen evidente Daten, der Median aus den Phase III Studien vfersus Placebo ist hier nicht einfach umsetzbar. Bei mir in der Gruppe wirkt Zytiga bei 2 Betroffenen nach Chemo, bei einem der beiden Betroffenen bereits 14 Monate mit signifikantem Erfolg. Ich drücke Euch alle Daumen.

----------


## zimi03

Hallo, nach ca. 4 Wochen Zytiga möchte ich einen kurzen Zwischenbericht geben, doch zuerst noch einen Dank an Guenthers Nachricht!

Der PSA Wert ist  erfreulicher Weise in dieser Zeit auf 197 zurückgegangen, Testesteron kleiner als 0,15, AP 226. Der eigentliche Vorstellungstermin bei Prof. Dr. Miller ist ja erst am 11.03.13, aber wir haben zwischenzeitlich ein großes Blutbild bestimmen lassen, da wir zu diesem Termin vorbereitet sein wollen. Ansonsten ist der Allgemeinzustand meines Mannes katastrophal!! Er wird immer depressiver und kann Nachts kaum noch schlafen. Dazu kommt, dass er ca. 6 kg zugenommen hat - alles Wasser, vor allem in den Beinen, aber auch in der Lunge. Man "hört" ihn wieder atmen. Die CT des Thorax nativ vom 26.02.13 hat folgende Befunde: Nachweis eines rechtsseitigen, im Liegen nach cranial auslaufenden Pleuralergusses mit einer maximalen Tiefenausdehnung von 2,2 cm. Der dorsalen Pleura aufsitzende 12 x 8 mm große rundliche Verdichtung. Ansonsten glatte Begrenzung der pleuralen Strukturen. Minimaler Erguss (5 mm) links.
Im Bereich der pulmonalen Strukturen finden sich vereinzelte, kleine milchglasartige Verdichtungen, insbesondre in den Unterlappen, hilär betont (geringeren Ausmaßes im Vgl. zur VU) Narbige Veränderungen der Lungenstrukturen beidseits basal. Kein Nachweis pulmonaler Rundherde.
Globale Vergrößerung sämtlicher Herzhöhlen mit Betonung der Pulmonalvenen. Bekannte mediastinale Lymphknotenvergrößerungen, z.T. mit leichter Größenregredienz gegenüber 8/12. 
Zunahme der osteoplastischen Skelettveränderungen im Bereich der BWS. Neu aufgetretene osteolytische Bezirke im sklerotisch veränderten BWK11. Zunehmende Chondrose mit Vakuumphänomen im ZWR im Segment Th11/Th12.
Beurteilung:
Auslaufender Pleuralerguss, rechts mit einer max. Tiefenausdehnung von 2,2 cm. Minimaler Erguss links.
Konterollbedürftige pleurale Verdichtung rechts dorsal.
Globale Vergrößerung der Herzhöhlen mit Betonung der Lungenvenen. Vereinzelte kleine hilusnahe Infiltrationen sind am ehesten im Rahmen einer pulmonalen Stauung zu werten.
Bekannte mediastinale Lymphknotenvergrößerungen, z.T. mit leichter Größenregredienz gegenüber 8/12,
Zunahme der osteoplastischen Skelettveränderungen im Bereich der BWS. Neu aufgetretene Osteolysen in BWK 11. Keine ossalen Destruktionen.

Um die Entwässerung zu verstärken, wurde die Torasemidgabe erhöht (1-1-0). Nach nunmehr einer Woche hat mein Mann eher weiter zugenommen und hustet permanent, ohne jedoch erkältet zu sein. Zu allem Übel ist unser Hausarzt verreist, mein Mann weigert sich einen Vertreter kommen zu lassen.

Grüsse aus Berlin

Christa

----------


## RalfDm

> alles Wasser, vor allem in den Beinen


Hallo Christa,

die Ödeme in den Beinen können gut von der Hormonbehandlung kommen. Dein Mann sollte sich von einem Orthopäden eine Verschreibung zur Lymphdrainage geben lassen. Das ist eine von dafür speziell geschulten Physiotherapeuten ausgeführte spezielle Massage, mit der das Wasser aus den Beinen zu den Nieren hin befördert und über sie ausgeschieden wird.

Zu den Befunden, die Herz und Lunge betreffen, kann ich absolut nichts sagen, das muss einem Facharzt vorbehalten bleiben.

Ralf

----------


## zimi03

Hallo Ralf,

vielen Dank für deine Nachricht! Mein Mann bekommt bereits seit 2 Monaten 2 x wöchentlich Lymphdrainage. Du hast recht, dass die Wasseransammlungen mit der Hormonbehandlung (Zytiga und Eligard) zusammenhängen. Mir macht jetzt nur besonders Angst, dass die Entwässerung mit Torasemid (seit 23.02. auf insges. tägl. 20mg) erhöht, überhaupt nichts bringt. Im Gegenteil, er nimmt ständig zu und isst sehr wenig, da er überhaupt keinen Appetit hat. Ich bin mit dem behandelnden Kardiologen so verblieben, dass ich ihn nach dem Wochenende telefonisch vom Stand unterrichte. Evtl. bekommt mein Mann dann zum Torasemit Hct Teva 25mg Tabletten.  
Die Nebenwirkungen, auf die im Beipackzettel von Zytiga besonders hingewiesen wird, treffen bei meinem Mann definitiv zu! Besonders schlimm bei ihm ist, dass er im letzten Juli eine schwere HerzOP hatte, bei der ihm eine neue Aortenklappe und 2 Stents eingesetzt wurden. Darüber hinaus leidet er unter chronischem Vorhofflimmern. Aber - welche schonendere Option hat er? Eine Chemotherapie würde er bestimmt erst recht nicht vertragen. Dazu kommt, wie ich ja in meinem Vorstellungsbericht ausführte, dass mein Mann den aussichtslosen und nur noch palliativ zu behandelnden Kampf gegen den Krebs fast vollständig verdrängt. Für ihn vielleicht ganz gut. Durch seine Jahrzehnte lange starke Alkoholabhängigkeit sind sehr viele Gehirnzellen abgestorben, sein seinerzeit behandelnder Neurologe bescheinigte uns, dass mein Mann nicht in der Lage sei "Sinnzusammenhänge" logisch aneinander zufügen.

Schönes Wochenende

Christa

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Christa,



> Hallo Harald,
> 
> Entschuldigung, dass ich in Deinem Beitrag deine Anmerkung: "In diesem besonderen Fall könnte es sogar hilfreich sein", überlesen bzw. im Überfliegen anfangs falsch interpretiert habe! Die "alkoholische Vorgeschichte" meines Mannes wollte ich hier eigentlich nicht thematisieren. Aber, was soll's, sie gehört ja eigentlich ins Profil.
> Nochmals Grüsse, Christa


Für deinen Mann war die bisherige Krankheit (im Profil nachzulesen) eine fast unmenschliche Belastung.




> 19.07.2012 HerzOP wegen 3-Gefäßerkrankung, transfemorale Aortenklappenimplantation, DE-Stent-PTCA des RCX, Periinterventionell Apoplex mit im Verlauf rückläufiger Aphasie, Tachyarrhythmia absoluta bei Vorhofflimmern,weitere Diagnosen
> --Arterielle Hypertonie
> --Diabetes mellitus Typ 2
> --Adipositas
> --Schlafapnoesyndrom
> --Cholezystolithiasis
> --Sonografisch Zeichen der Leberzirrhose.


Im Falle deines Mannes gibt es nur einen Rat: nicht quälen. 

Im Profil imponiert die Krankheit in 3 Abschnitten, die irgendwann in den Zustand des schwerstkranken Patienten gemündet sind.


Schwerste Leberkrankheitschwerste GefäßkrankheitKrebskrankheit im fortgeschrittenen Stadium

Zur groben Erklärung der Zusammenhänge zusammengefasst:


Alkoholkrankheit mündet in Leberzirrhose (Leber verliert ihre Funktionsleistung)Gefäßkrankheit steht im Zusammenhang mit Adipositas, Diabetes, Koronare Herzkrankheit mit Stent,  AortenklappenkrankeitProstatakrebs im fortgeschrittenen Stadium

Im nun beschriebenen Stadium fällt das "Entwässerungssystem" zusammen. Die Leber kann ihre Funktion nicht mehr ausfüllen. Deshalb kann u.a. das Eiweiß nicht mehr richtig verarbeitet werden. Die sonst üblichen Entwässerungsmittel helfen nicht mehr. Die so "einleuchtende" Steigerug bzw. Ausweitung der Diuretica (Torasemid, Hydrochlorothiazid HCT) ist kontraproduktiv. Bei Leberzirrhose sollte an Aldosteron-Antagonisten gedacht werden.

Nil nocere, d.h. nicht schaden!

Winfried

----------


## zimi03

Hallo Winfried,

danke für deine realistische Zusammenfassung, die mich in ihrer Deutlichkeit emotional  sehr beeindruckt! Wie aber bitte ist dein Ratschlag "nicht quälen" zu verstehen? Es geht meinem Mann schlecht, aber er hat seinen Lebensmut noch nicht verloren, außerdem hat er zur Zeit kaum Schmerzen, dank Zytiga. Für mich wäre eine Chemotherapie mit all ihren hässlichen Begleiterscheinungen eine "Qual" für ihn. 
Danke für den Hinweis auf  einen Aldosteron-Antagonisten! Habe ich noch nie gehört, werde ich aber mit unserem Hausarzt besprechen.

Gruß aus Berlin,

Christa

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Christa,

wir unterscheiden bei der Behandlung in der Medizin *kurativ*=heilend und *palliativ. 
*Wikipedia:




> Als palliative Therapie (Syn. Palliativtherapie) bezeichnet man eine medizinische Behandlung, die nicht auf eine Heilung einer bestehenden Grunderkrankung abzielt, sondern auf die Reduzierung der Folgen (Palliation). Der Begriff leitet sich von lateinisch pallium (- Mantel) ab; übersetzt heißt Palliativtherapie daher so viel wie ummantelnde Behandlung, also eine Behandlung, deren Ziel per Definition nicht kurativ ist, sondern die die Symptome einer bestehenden Erkrankung lindern soll. Palliative Therapie ist ein Teilgebiet der Palliative Care.Oft gelten diese Maßnahmen fortschreitenden unheilbaren Erkrankungen, um deren Verlauf zu verlangsamen oder die Nebenwirkungen wie Übelkeit, Schmerz oder (reaktiven) Depressionen zu reduzieren. Der Bereich der Medizin, der sich mit diesen Maßnahmen beschäftigt, heißt Palliativmedizin.


Du hattest in einem frühen Beitrag palliativ erwähnt. In späteren Posts schilderst du aber wieder umfangreiche Untersuchungen. 
In keinem Fall sollte der Behandler quälen. Wer selbst einmal in der "Röhre" war, wird es verstehen: sofern eine Diagnostik keine direkte Konsequenz haben wird, sollte sie unterbleiben.

Das hat alles nichts zu tun mit "Aufgeben". Vielmehr Trost spenden (leider wieder mal ein Begriff, der physikalisch, mathematisch nicht messbar ist, trotzdem aber nichts mit Aberglaube zu tun hat), also dem Hoffenden begleitend beistehen, das ist und war immer   d i e  ärztliche Kunst.

Viel Kraft!

Winfried

----------


## zimi03

Hallo Winfried,

es ist für mich unheimlich schwer und überfordert mich ehrlich gesagt, ansehen zu müssen, wie die Organe meines Mannes langsam versagen. Dass mein Mann Krebs im Endstadium hat, weiß ich quasi seit Ende August 2012. Davor drehte sich alles um seine Herzprobleme. Wie ihn die Ärzte im Juli 2012 im Immanuel Herzzentrum Bernau "hinbekommen" haben, grenzt an ein Wunder! Die Aussage des Urologen im September, dass mein Mann nur palliativ behandelt werden kann bezog sich auf sein Krebsleiden. Selbstverständlich hast du mit deiner Aussage recht "eine Diagnostik sollte unterbleiben, sofern sie keine direkte Konsequenz hat". 
Ich muss dass erst alles "unter einen Hut" bekommen, denn ich habe immer noch in "Herzprobleme" und "Krebsleiden" unterteilt. Ich erkenne nun leider, dass ich Umdenken muss und bin dir für deinen Denkanstoß sehr dankbar.

Schönes Wochenende,

Christa

----------


## zimi03

Hallo an alle interessierten Teilnehmer des Forums,

nach 6 Wochen ZYTIGA hatte mein Mann heute seinen Vorstellungstermin bei Herrn Prof. Dr. K. Miller in der Charité Campus Benjamin Fränklin. Nach Durchsicht der Laborwerte (PSA war ja auf 197 gesunken, Testesteron<0,15) wird die Behandlung beibehalten, d. h. ZYTIGA + 5mg Prednison, Eligard 22,5mg und Xgerva. Ich berichtete von den zwischenzeitlichen Untersuchungen des Kardiologen, den Ödemen in beiden Beinen und den Luftproblemen. Herr Prof. Dr. Miller nahm diesen Sachverhalt kommentarlos zur Kenntnis. Aber das ist für mich auch in Ordnung, denn ich weiß sehr genau, dass wir zu der Behandlung mit ZYTIGA keine Option haben. Mein Mann ist mit seinem Herzen nun einmal hochgradig vorgeschädigt. Auch bei gesundem Herzen kann es unter Einnahme von ZYTIGA zu Wasseransammlungen kommen. Weiterhin ist positiv zu bewerten, dass mein Mann zur Zeit kaum Schmerzmittel benötigt, lediglich Abends und Nachts je 40 Tropfen Novaminsulfon. Der nächste Vorstellungstermin wurde wieder in 6 Wochen (22.04.13) anberaumt.

Die wöchentliche Überwachung hinsichtlich Marcumarwert, Wasseransammlung usw. macht unser Hausarzt weiter, nächstes großes Blutbild nächste Woche. Von den insgesamt 9kg Gewichtszunahme (Wasser) in der Zeit von Beginn der Einnahme von ZYTIGA hat er bis heute wieder 2 kg abgenommen, allerdings wurde Torasemid 10mg letzten Freitag noch einmal hochgesetzt (Entwässerung z. Zt. insgesamt: Torasemid: 2-1-0 + HCT 25mg: 1-0-0). Nach wie vor ist mein Mann sehr, sehr depressiv und äußert jetzt doch ab und zu, "dass er glaubt, nicht mehr gesund zu werden".

Ich berichte weiter

Christa

----------


## zimi03

Hallo,

seit gestern liegt mein Mann wieder im Krankenhaus. Sein Pleuraerguss hat sich massiv ausgeweitet, seine Probleme beim Atmen nehmen ständig zu. Er liegt wieder in der Charité Berlin Campus Benjamin Fränklin, Innere Abteilung, Nephrologie und Endokrinologie. Herr Prof. Dr. Zidek, der ihn persönlich untersuchte, (wir sind selten einem so einfühlsamen, kompetenten und freundlichen "Professor" begegnet, das diensthabende Personal ist genauso nett!!!) erklärte uns, dass mein Mann sehr viel Wasser im Rippenfell hat. 1 Liter soll heute  abgezogen werden. So wie ich ihn dann noch verstanden habe, muss später auch noch Wasser aus der Lunge abgezogen werden. Er wird wohl einige Tage da bleiben müssen. Es wurden auch Blutkulturen angelegt. Es ist so ein Drama!!! 
Bei allem Lob für Prof. Zidek nebst Personal auf der Station 14a, möchte ich bei dieser Gelegenheit meinem Herzen noch Luft machen und auf die katastrophalen Zustände -gestern- in der Rettungsstelle der Charité hinweisen:
Mein Mann hatte am Tag zuvor die Krankenhauseinweisung vom Hausarzt erhalten. Er wollte    u n b e d i n g t   nicht mit der Feuerwehr und auch nicht mit dem Krankenwagen transportiert werden. Also fuhr ich ihn mit unserem Wagen. Wir waren um 8.45 Uhr in der Notaufnahme, wo wir ca. 9 Stunden!!!!! warten mussten, ehe wir auf die Station kamen. Ich bin "verbal bestimmt durchsetzungsfähig", aber ich konnte nichts beschleunigen. Als Antwort erwiderte ein Arzt im "Vorüberrauschen": hier werden nur Patienten vorgezogen, die weniger als 6 Stunden zu leben haben!!!

Ich melde mich wieder!

Christa

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Christa,

die geschilderte Situation ist für Angehörige fast noch belastender als für den Patienten selbst. Es ist das Gefühl der absoluten Hilf- und Machtlosigkeit das einem verzweifeln lässt. 

Du kämpfst um deinen Mann und opferst dich auf. Du läufst aber Gefahr dabei selbst unter die Räder zu kommen. Es ist kein Aufgeben zu der Erkenntnis zu kommen, dass irdisches Leben begrenzt ist. Unter diesem Aspekt wäre es hilfreich zu Wissen wie dein Mann seine Situation beurteilt. Sieht er sich selbst am Ende seines Daseins solltest du dies respektieren. Unter diesem Aspekt wäre weniger Intervention für ihn mehr. Eine reine, professionell unterstützte, palliativ ausgerichtete Versorgung würde dann auf seinem letzten Lebensweg einen würdevolleren Verlauf nehmen.

Ich weis, meine Zeilen treffen ein Tabu. Aber über Jahre meiner intensiv pflegerischen Tätigkeit und dem täglichen Umgang mit dem Tod,  habe ich erfahren, dass eine bewusste Auseinandersetzung mit dem Unausweichlichen, für Patienten und Angehörige, für beide ein verständnisvolleren Abschied bedeuten kann.

Tom

PS: Die 9 Stunden Wartezeit in einer Notaufnahme sind durchaus normal und nicht nur ein Problem der Charite. Es liegt in der Natur einer solchen Station Prioritäten zu setzten!

----------


## Mafred

Hallo Christa , eine schreckliche Situation das Warten in der Rettungsstelle.....da auch wir Berliner sind kennen wir die Situation ein bischen in der Charite. Mein Mann war 4 mal drauf angewiesen schnelle medizinische Hilfe zu bekommen - akuter Harnverhalt mit starken Schmerzen - die Wartezeit war in seinem Fall unter einer halben Stunde...vielleicht war es die Schmerzhaftigkeit unter der er litt die die Kürze des wartens dort belegt.....
Da er öfter mit der urolog. und chirurgischen Station der Charite zu tun hatte wäre meine Frage ....mußte er mit dem Einweisungsschein ,den er ja schon ein Tag zuvor erhielt nicht erst zur Kasse ihn abstempeln lassen , wegen der Kostenübernahme ? Und sich dann mit diesem gleich auf Station melden ?  So war es jedenfalls bei meinem Mann.
Auf jedenfall wünsche ich euch das er gut therapiert werden kann ...und zu Ostern in der heimischen Umgebung ist...
Lieber Gruß , Mafred

----------


## zimi03

Hallo, zunächst möchte ich Tom und Mafred für ihre Anteilnahme und Ratschläge danken!

Tom: Mein Mann erkennt die Schwere seiner Krankheiten und die damit verbundene ausweglose Situation nicht, oder kann sie mittlerweile auch nicht mehr erkennen. Im Sommer letzten Jahres, nach seinem Apoplex, wurde u. a.  eine "extern betonte Hirnatropie"
diagnostiziert. Er ist nicht in der Lage "Sinnzusammenhänge" zu erfassen, was den Alltag mit ihm sehr , sehr erschwert. Er begreift zum Beispiel nicht, dass er nicht mehr Autofahren darf, sagen seine behandelnden Ärzte ihm dass, "habe ich sie aufgehetzt". Dass ist nur ein Beispiel, für seinen "geistigen" Zustand. Er möchte am liebsten verreisen, schafft es aber kaum gemeinsam mit mir um unseren Häuserblock....und ist danach fix und fertig. Also.....nur ich in Absprache mit unseren Kindern/Schwiegerkindern und den behandelnden Ärzten entscheiden für ihn, immer in der Hoffnung, das Richtige zu tun und restliches Leben für "ihn lebenswert" zu gestalten.

Mafred: Mein Mann ist privat versichert, deshalb entfällt der "Gang" zur Kasse. Ich glaube, dass ich beim  nächsten Mal doch die Feuerwehr rufe.

Das Wasser aus seinem Rippenfell konnte bisher immer noch nicht abgezogen werden, da die Blutgerinnung noch nicht in Ordnung ist, was für mich einleuchtend ist (er nimmt ja nicht nur Marcumar, sondern auch Plavix und ASS). Bei der Biopsie am 18.09.12 wäre er deshalb  einen Tag später fast verblutet (er benötigte 7!!!! Blutkonserven und hatte akutes Nierenversagen). Die Biopsie hatte ein Urologe ambulant gemacht. Es ist deshalb sehr gewissenhaft, wie die Ärzte um Prof. Dr. Zidek jetzt vorgehen. Nur mein Mann kann und will nicht einsehen, dass er jetzt mehrere Tage stationär behandelt werden muss, er dachte "ein Tag rein und dann wieder nach Hause". Argumente kann er nicht verarbeiten, also wer ist an der Situation Schuld? Die "böse" Ehefrau und der "böse" Hausarzt, der ihn eingewiesen hat. Ich weiß sehr wohl, dass ich das alles nicht "für bare Münze" nehmen muss, aber auf die Dauer  zermürbt es mich total.
Mein Mann hat neben dem Wasser im Rippenfell (Pleuraerguss) auch noch Wasser in der Lunge, was laut Prof. Zidek , medikamentös behandelt wird.

Herzliche Grüße

Christa

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Christa,

die Lage ist fürwahr nicht gerade einfach und der verwirrte Zustand deines Mannes erschwert das ganze noch.

Es wäre unangebracht hier weitere Tipps zu geben da keiner von uns auch nur einen blassen schimmer haben kann in welcher Situation du steckst.

Daher habe ich abschließend nur eine Bitte, versuche, so oft es geht, auch an dich zu denken. Nehme dir Auszeiten und nehme professionelle Hilfe in Anspruch. Teile die Lasten innerhalb der Familie. Es nützt euch beiden nichts wen zum Schluss auch du dich dabei bis zur Erschöpfung für deinen Mann geopfert hast. Die körperlichen und seelischen Folgen können schwerwiegend sein. Deine Kinder, deine Enkel werden dich auch in Zukunft noch brauchen!

Tom

----------


## zimi03

Hallo ans Forum, hallo Tom,

Tom , vielen Dank für dein Bemühen, mich aufzubauen. Professionelle Hilfe hatte ich das ganze letzte Jahr über bis Dezember. Mein Therapeut hatte sofort Verlängerung beantragt, diese wurde auch bewilligt. Da sich der Zustand meines Mannes jedoch immer mehr verschlechterte, bin ich einfach nicht in der Lage, eine diesbezügliche Terminplanung zu machen. Außerdem fühlte ich mich bis vor Kurzem eigentlich noch ziemlich gestärkt aus den intensiven Gesprächen des letzten Jahres. Darüber hinaus bin ich ja wöchentlich 3 - 4 Tage für ca. 3-4 Stunden außer Haus, um als "Menükurier" alte Leute mit Mittagessen zu beliefern. Ich mache das mittlerweile 15 Jahre und "liebe" meinen Job. Es geht mir hierbei nicht ums Geld, da die Bezahlung sowieso einer Aufwandsentschädigung entspricht. Nein, ich liebe einfach die Kommunikation mit den alten Leuten, das Treppensteigen ist mein Sport (ca. 1000 Stufen am Tag), außerdem zieht mich die Depressivität meines Mannes total runter. 
Dass ist "meine Art" etwas für mich zu tun. Ich habe mir vorgenommen, egal, wie es noch kommt, mir meine Tätigkeit auf jeden Fall zu erhalten.

Gestern konnten die Ärzte das Rippenfell punktieren, da die Blutwerte stimmten. Sie haben insgesamt 1 1/2 l (!) Wasser abgezogen, welches untersucht wird, die Ergebnisse sollen heute vorliegen, ebenso das Röntgenergebnis (4 Stunden nach der Punktion). Was mich nur sehr wunderte war, dass die Atmung sich nach der Punktion kaum besser anhörte, was auch eine Krankenschwester und der Professor meinten (mein Mann sagte wie immer, es gehe ihm bestens).

Was mich jetzt aber so fertig macht und die letzte Nacht kaum schlafen ließ ist die Tatsache, dass mein Mann   u n b e d i n g t   vor dem Wochenende entlassen werden will, da er kommenden Sonntag zum Handball Championsleague Spiel der Reinickendorfer Füchse gegen Madrid in die Max-Schmeling-Halle gehen will. Alle vorsichtigen Hinweise des Professors kommen bei ihm nicht an. Ich habe meinem Mann im Beisein des Professors gesagt, dass ich ihn nur abhole, wenn "die Ärzte" ihn entlassen, und nicht, wenn er unterschreibt, dass er "auf eigenen Wunsch" geht, dann würde ich zu unserer Tochter nach Wien fliegen und ihn in die Kurzzeitpflege bringen. Darüber hinaus meint er ja auch noch - gegen das Anraten aller Ärzte, er könne wieder Auto fahren. Ich konnte gestern nicht mehr und bin gegangen, fühle mich jedoch total erbärmlich, denn das Einzige, was er weinend immer wieder sagte war "keiner will mich haben!"

Christa

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Christa,

solange dein Mann unter keiner Betreuung steht ist er für sich selbst verantwortlich. Nach deutschem Gesetz muss die Klinik seiner Bitte auf Entlassung nachkommen, sonst wäre es ein Tatbestand der Freiheitsberaubung. 

Deinen Schilderungen entnehme ich deine Verzweifelung. Auch wenn ich deine Lage nur aus diesen Postings beurteilen kann ist meine Schlussfolgerung über eine Heimunterbringung oder einen Einzug in eine Palliativstation mit allen beteiligten zu diskutieren. Ich fürchte du wirst an einen Punkt kommen wo du es alleine nicht mehr schaffst. Es kann nicht Ziel sein wenn auch deine Gesundheit unter der Situation zu Leiden anfängt.

Tom

----------


## zimi03

Hallo und guten Abend,

ich bin gerade zurück vom Krankenhaus und hatte Gelegenheit, mit dem Professor unter vier Augen zu sprechen. Mein Mann wurde heute erneut punktiert, es wurde 1 Liter Wasser abgezogen, es ist aber noch mehr im Rippenfell, mehr als ca. 1 Liter darf wohl pro Tag nicht abgezogen werden. Das Wasser kommt   n i c h t   vom Herzen, sondern vom Krebs!!! Man kann auch jetzt noch nicht sagen, wie schnell es nachläuft. Jetzt wurde uns die Möglichkeit eröffnet, das Rippenfell zu verkleben, so dass nichts mehr nachlaufen kann........aber das Krebswasser wird sich andere Wege im Körper suchen. Frage an das Forum: Hat jemand Erfahrenswerte pro und kontra???
Die Entlassung vor dem Wochenende ist vom Tisch. Der Professor gewährt meinem Mann ca. 2 Stunden "Heimaturlaub", so dass wir das Handballspiel bei uns zu Hause im Fernsehen verfolgen können. Nächste Woche bekommt er dann noch Blutkonserven, da auch seine relevanten Werte total im Keller sind und er wirklich unbeschreiblich blass ist. Ich will ihn jedenfalls so schnell wie möglich wieder zu Hause haben.

Bis zum nächsten Mal, schönes Wochenende,

Christa

PS. Danke noch einmal an Tom. Ich habe heute einen ersten Gesprächskontakt mit einer Palliativberatung gehabt. Es hat mich sehr beruhigt zu erfahren,  auf welche Hilfs- und Unterstützungsmaßnahmen ich zu gbb. Zeit zurückgreifen kann.

----------


## zimi03

Hallo an alle Teilnehmer des Forums,

mein Ehemann ist am 25.03.2013 um 15.30 Uhr auf der Intensivstation der Charité Berlin Campus Benjamin Fränklin verstorben. Ich war mit meinem ältesten Sohn  von Morgens an an seiner Seite. So eine liebevolle Betreuung seitens der Ärzte und Krankenpfleger haben wir selten erlebt! Die letzten Stunden bekam er Morphium, so dass er ohne Qualen hinüberschlafen konnte. Letztendlich versagte sein Herz-Kreislaufsystem. Sehr traurig war nur, dass meine Tochter und mein anderer Sohn ihren Vater nicht mehr lebend angetroffen haben. Meine Tochter kam per Flugzeug aus Wien, mein Sohn über die Autobahn aus Mainz. Als sie gegen 17.30 Uhr eintrafen, konnten sie sich nur von ihrem verstorbenen Vater verabschieden. Morgen, Freitag, dem 5.04.13 ist die Beisetzung. Wir sind alle sehr, sehr traurig, gönnen ihm jedoch nach diesem langen Leidensweg seine Ruhe.

Vielen Dank an alle, die mich mit ihrem Wissen unterstützt haben!

Liebe Gerda, ich wünsche deinem Mann und dir von Herzen alles Gute! Ich melde mich, sobald etwas Ruhe eingekehrt ist.

*

"Was man tief in seinem Herzen besitzt, kann man nicht durch den Tod verlieren".

  Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
*

Tschüss

Christa

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe Christa,

es ist immer wieder traurig zu lesen, dass ein Betroffener es ist geschafft hat, trotz aller Bemühungen der Ärzte und, wie in Deinem Fall, der Angehörigen. Dir und Deiner Familie gilt mein Mitgefühl. Für die bevorstehende Zeit wünsche ich Euch Kraft und Mut.

Ralf

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Tod hat keine Bedeutung.
Ich hab´ mich nur ins nächste Zimmer aufgemacht.
Ich bin ich und Du bist Du:
Was immer wir füreinander gewesen sind,
das gilt auch weiter.   
 
*Verfasser: Henry Scott Holland* 


*Liebe Christa,*

  gerne würde ich dich in Wolken hüllen damit dein Schmerz dich nicht erdrückt. Dir Schwingen darbringen, damit du ihm entfliehen kannst. 
  Doch das alles vermag ich nicht umzusetzen.

  Worte des Trostes zu finden ist nicht nur schwer, sie klingen wohl eher im Ohr des Empfängers hohl und leer, in dem Moment wo der Verlust des geliebten Menschen so frisch ist.
  Deshalb erspare ich mir auch solche Banalitäten wie:
  Die Zeit heilt Wunden oder sonstiges!

  Möge dir die Gewissheit Trost sein, - das der Mensch, der dich über Jahrzehnte an deiner Seite begleitet hat, den du geliebt und umsorgt hast:
  Nun nicht mehr unsägliche Qualen erleiden muss und davon befreit ist.

  Du sollst wissen:
  Mit meinem ganzen Herzen bin ich bei dir, meine Gedanken begleiten dich. Wann immer du mich brauchst, bin ich da für dich.

  So wünsche ich dir und deinen Kindern von ganzem Herzen, alles, aber auch wirklich alles erdenklich Gute auf diesem schweren Weg der vor euch liegt,


*den Mut  die unbändige Kraft*: den Schmerz bewusst zu durchleben, ihn anzunehmen, ihn gemeinsam mit deinen Kindern zu verarbeiten und nicht in Resignation zu verharren, es verdrängen zu wollen, weil dieser Weg doch so einfach ist, euch aber am Ende mehr schadet als es euch gut tut. 

*In Gedanken umarmt dich*
*Gerda*

  Ns: Ein großes dickes Dankeschön an dich liebe Christa, für deine gutgemeinten Wünsche an uns, die du uns trotz deines großen Kummers  gespendet hast.

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Christa,

als Du uns Anfang Februar über den Krankheitsverlauf Deines Mannes informiert hattest, durfte ich Dich mit einem Empfinden von Hilflosigkeit zunächst nur trösten. Ich bin zutiefst erschüttert, dass es nun doch trotz verzweifeltem Ringen um ein längeres Leben so rasch zu Ende ging.

Mein tief empfundenes Beileid gilt Dir.

Nach der Zeit der Tränen und der tiefen Trauer bleibt die Erinnerung. Die Erinnerung ist unsterblich und wird Dir Trost und Kraft geben.

Herzliche Grüße Harald.

*"In unserer Vergänglichkeit liegt unser Lebendigsein verborgen"

*

----------

